
Vue.js 2 - fpierre
https://vuejs.org/
======
tf2manu994
The benchmarks[1] make me intrigued, along with the perceived ease of use. It
seems well maintained as well, but I think that Angular or React will get a
bunch of these improvements, given the sheer amount of contributors they have,
and that they are backed by large companies.

The blog post[1] in general is quite intriguing, recommend giving it a read.

[1] [https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-
ef1f26acf4b...](https://medium.com/the-vue-point/vue-2-0-is-here-ef1f26acf4b8)

------
okket
Current discussion (12 hours ago, 51 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12614681)

